# Burning Coal



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

We're starting to use coal in our stove any suggestions on how to start it? The old paper kindling tower doesn't work.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you have grates? If so it should not be too difficult, you can use some kindling if you need or a little torch.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Try starting a wood fire first then throw in your coal.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Caribou said:


> Try starting a wood fire first then throw in your coal.


That's the way we did it back in the 70's when we had a coal furnace to heat the house.


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

Well this coal must be wet or a poor quality ,I put a propane torch on it for 10 min it turned red and went out


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, something is not right there. 
I have always found coal to burn very poorly without a grate, others say it works fine. Most coal heaters are designed to have more airflow, particularly from the bottom so that is all I can suggest.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

What kind of coal do you have?
I used ot heat with coal brickets when I lived in Europe as a young'un

I built a newspaper mound. on top of that wood kindling and on top of that I would put the brickets.

usually worked fine even though it sometimes needed an extra try.

When I was in ahurry and had extra money I would use the little white square "coal fire starters" thingies.
Have no clue what they might be called in english.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Any time we burned coal we always added it to a wood fire.


----------

